# Grouping of disconnects



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I can tell this panel was added without a permit and inspection.
I have to bid to wire a bedroom and bath above the garage and will have to fix this mess as well.
The other panel is in the closet backed up to the meter socket.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I see _'6 throws of the hand'_ (albeit messy) Asock....~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> I see _'6 throws of the hand'_ (albeit messy) Asock....~CS~


So I can have two main panels double tapped from the service and one of those panels face the inside of the dwelling while the other is mounted outside?

I thought the service disconnects must be grouped.

Now I am confused.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh? I guess i focused on the panel thinking the closet one came out of it
:001_huh:
sorry......no go on a Dtap:no:

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Oh? I guess i focused on the panel thinking the closet one came out of it
> :001_huh:
> sorry......no go on a Dtap:no:
> 
> ~CS~


I got to figure a bid which includes fixing this mess. Original main is full. And then we have this in the pic.
This is in Mississippi so I may need to contact the AHJ. Here in Shelby county, they do allow us to doubled tap the load on a meter can.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> I can tell this panel was added without a permit and inspection.
> I have to bid to wire a bedroom and bath above the garage and will have to fix this mess as well.
> The other panel is in the closet backed up to the meter socket.


Are you a contractor? If so then just bid the job with the stipulation that previous work has to re-inspected.


----------



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> I can tell this panel was added without a permit and inspection.
> I have to bid to wire a bedroom and bath above the garage and will have to fix this mess as well.
> The other panel is in the closet backed up to the meter socket.


Oh Jesus, Siemens and GE Breakers in the same enclosure?:no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I guess I don't see what you are talking about. Looks like the meter only feeds the panel to the left. How is the inside panel tied to the service as you say.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I guess I don't see what you are talking about. Looks like the meter only feeds the panel to the left. How is the inside panel tied to the service as you say.





aftershockews said:


> The other panel is in the closet backed up to the meter socket.


....


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I am thinking a 200 amp 3r 8 circuit panel with feed through lugs for the original panel. 1 60 amp feed for the existing outside panel and then I have 4 spaces for my bedroom/bath job.

Any thoughts?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> I am thinking a 200 amp 3r 8 circuit panel with feed through lugs for the original panel. 1 60 amp feed for the existing outside panel and then I have 4 spaces for my bedroom/bath job.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Not polite ones.  But sometimes customers just want cheep and working... 

I'd ditch the small outside one and put in a real full size panel, feed the internal one from that, (oops in a closet, I'd ditch that panel too), you'd have room for the bedroom(s) and future expansion. :thumbsup:

But since I'm from Canada I'd mount the panel sideways, so pay me no never mind. :jester:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

daks said:


> Not polite ones.  But sometimes customers just want cheep and working...
> 
> I'd ditch the small outside one and put in a real full size panel, feed the internal one from that, (oops in a closet, I'd ditch that panel too), you'd have room for the bedroom(s) and future expansion. :thumbsup:
> 
> But since I'm from Canada I'd mount the panel sideways, so pay me no never mind. :jester:


And what would you do to transfer all those circuits from the inside panel?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Junction boxes and a nutblaster.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I am thinking a 200 amp 3r 8 circuit panel with feed through lugs for the original panel. 1 60 amp feed for the existing outside panel and then I have 4 spaces for my bedroom/bath job.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Go with this ^.

Also, i see 10/2 NM in exterior condut. This will surely explode.:thumbup:


----------

